

E-petition: Grant a pardon to Alan Turing - sambeau
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/23526

======
sambeau
I'm afraid you have to live in the UK to sign this. If you don't live in the
UK you could still encourage any UK freinds to sign it.

